# Firearms and Shooting > Firearms, Optics and Accessories >  300 blackout scope ideas

## Big Bang

Any suggestions for a scope for an AR 300 blackout ?

Hold over or dial up

----------


## Beavis

A 1-4

----------


## JayColli

Millett DMS if you can stomach the price or Bushnell Elite 1.25-4x24 for something more reasonable. What's your budget?

----------


## Bill999

iv got a leatherwood cmr in a 30mm rock river cantilever mount if you are interested

----------


## Rock river arms hunter

Burris 1-4 no doubt about it!

----------


## Spanners

The Loopie 1.5-5 has a reticle for the BLK - both super and Sub sides to it


The Trijicon 1-4 blows the rest out of the water in quality of glass

----------


## kiwijames

> The Loopie 1.5-5 has a reticle for the BLK - both super and Sub sides to it
> Attachment 2479
> 
> The Trijicon 1-4 blows the rest out of the water in quality of glass


Ha ha I did not know John Deere did recticals on the side. Lovin the tortoise and hare for sub/super

----------


## JayColli

Didn't know about the Leupold reticle, that's pretty cool.

----------


## ARdave

Suppressors by Percy Engineering check this out bro right at the very end he talks about mildot scopes n shit. using a mil dot scope on my blackout/whiser and sighted it in for 80, if u suss out what dots line-up at what range its pretty close. i.e 2nd mil dot under = 100 yards 3rd 120 or whatever. faster than taking your range finder and dialing. or if u can afford, that mark 4 leupold would be the ultimate

----------


## ishoot10s

I tried to get a hold of the Leupold with the Blackout reticle but they wanted a cover letter from either NZDF or Police that I was either active Mil or LE, to accompany the DSP-83 (end user cert) and other required import/export docs. As I'm not currently either, I decided to use Nightforce 2.5-10 with the Mildot reticle. I think I'm better off with this than the Loopy which requires you to get your loads running at trajectories to match their reticle. With the mil-dot, you can build a simple dope card to match the dots to whatever range they are going to be. Fortunately, my super-sonic load trajectory ended up close to some easy ranges to remember.

Cross-hair = 0 @100m
1st Dot = 200m (actually 1.2 mil)
2nd Dot = 250m (bang on 2 mil)
3rd Dot =  300m (actually 2.9 mil)
4th Dot = 350m (actually 3.9 mil)
5th Dot (top of post) = 400m (bang on 5 mil)

Ray.

----------


## Digit

The new CMR-AK762 has holdover points out to 550. Supersonic only though - more details in the nzar15 dealer section.

----------


## gimp

Elcan SpectreDR 1x/4x.

----------


## ishoot10s

> Elcan SpectreDR 1x/4x.


So have you bought it yet? I don't think anyone was able to give you a compelling reason not to!

Ray.

----------


## gimp

Not yet. On the fence between it and an ACOG. Weight concerns me about the Elcan.

----------


## ishoot10s

> Not yet. On the fence between it and an ACOG. Weight concerns me about the Elcan.


More than offset by the generous eye relief, superb reticle, clarity and illumination I think you'll find.

Ray.

----------


## gimp

I don't mind the short eye relief of the ACOG, and am concerned that the Elcan reticle is quite thick

----------


## Digit

Let me know your pricing on the Elcan. NEA is now an Elcan Distributor so we might be able to better any pricing out there.

----------

